# Are there.....



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

...any sled dog racers on here?? I looked through this folder and I didn't see anything about sled dog racing.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I run my dogs in Bikejoring dryland races and we have another member who runs a 4 dog team in races.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Nekomi does here is a link to one of her posts http://www.dogforums.com/off-topic/86278-nekomis-crew-facebook.html


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Keechak said:


> I run my dogs in Bikejoring dryland races and we have another member who runs a 4 dog team in races.


Oh! So you must run the dirty dog dryland and can't depend on snow and east meets west dryland races?? I am only asuming but those are the big races that i know of in Wisconsin and Minnesota. You have probably raced against some of my friends then!!
I usually run a team of 3 dogs in the 3-dog junior class at sprint races here in MI. I hope to make it to the 4 dog class next year and then 6-dog and 8-dog and so on.



Tami said:


> Nekomi does here is a link to one of her posts http://www.dogforums.com/off-topic/86278-nekomis-crew-facebook.html


haha I know her already!! I met her only this year on facebook. I hope to see her at a race or 2 this year! I had no clue she was even on here!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I really wanted to run the Dirty Dog race but couldn't fit it in my schedual. I did do the Can't depend on snow, we took 10th out of 20 entries not too shabby considering I was running against huskies. I will be running Can't depend on snow again this year.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

MusherChic said:


> Oh! So you must run the dirty dog dryland and can't depend on snow and east meets west dryland races?? I am only asuming but those are the big races that i know of in Wisconsin and Minnesota. You have probably raced against some of my friends then!!
> I usually run a team of 3 dogs in the 3-dog junior class at sprint races here in MI. I hope to make it to the 4 dog class next year and then 6-dog and 8-dog and so on.


Another Michigander here yay! I don't really do much mushing since I only have one dog (who is off for the winter due to an injury). I've always wanted to go out to a few races and watch, maybe get into the sport since I don't know too much about it. I always miss the run that is in the state park near me (Fort Custer in Augusta MI). This year I found out about it day of while I was already at another dog show. Kind of sucks... Keechak and Nekomi are the only two on the forum I know of that does it actively.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I have friends that run the fort custer race. I don't usually run it because I have some favorite races farther north that I go to.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We don't sled, but Libby and I dabble in scootering/bikejoring, and hope to start some skijoring this winter! I just need skis...


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

We started skijoring last year. I liked it enough that I'm actually looking at adopting a retired sledder this winter so my partner and I can go together. But I'm still relying really heavily on the woman who got me into it - I don't feel like I have any real idea what's going on. It's totally addicting though.

We have a 350 mi sled dog race here every year - Race to the Sky. It's really fun to go see and the mushers say it's a fun race.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> We started skijoring last year. I liked it enough that I'm actually looking at adopting a retired sledder this winter so my partner and I can go together. But I'm still relying really heavily on the woman who got me into it - I don't feel like I have any real idea what's going on. It's totally addicting though.
> 
> We have a 350 mi sled dog race here every year - Race to the Sky. It's really fun to go see and the mushers say it's a fun race.


Hey! I have a friend who races that race!! I have tried ski-joring but me and skies are not a good match. It was pretty much a suicide mission. My dogs are too crazy!!


----------

